# ركن للمواضيع المميزه !



## Alexander.t (25 ديسمبر 2014)

أتمنى انشاء قسم ويسمى ركن للمواضيع المميزه ويكون هذا الركن لا يقبل مواضيع جديده وانما يكون عباره عن تشجيع للاعضاء فحينما يكون الموضوع مميز ينقله مشرف القسم لركن المواضيع المميزه !


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 ديسمبر 2014)

​*فكرة حلوة جدا يا مينا 
بشجعها جداااا 
*


----------



## soul & life (26 ديسمبر 2014)

فكرة حلوة


----------



## My Rock (26 ديسمبر 2014)

بس بهذه الطريقة المواضيع ستكون مختلطة وستفرغ الأقسام الرئيسية من المواضيع المميزة..


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 ديسمبر 2014)

*ممكن نضيف خاصيه موضوع مميز 
تحت خاصيه          موضوع مثبت 

وبكده نكون حافظنا علي المواضيع المميزه ومخرجتش بره قسمها
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (27 ديسمبر 2014)

او ممكن نعمل اعادة تسميه لهاك المواضيع المثبته ونسميها مواضيع مميزه ع ان تكون هذه المواضيع شهريه يكون مدة تثبيتها او تميزها شهر او شهرين
ولكن هنا يجب ان يكون مشرف القسم متابع بصفه يوميه لقسمه ولاعضاء المشاركين فى قسمه


----------

